# Good recommendations for Moving Company and approximate cost



## CULions2 (May 15, 2010)

My American wife is planning on moving here but she isn't bringing furniture. Basically, her personal possessions such as clothes, shoes, maybe some plates, etc. Nothing too substantial except for a TV to watch movies (I know it won't work for cable). Does anyone have any thoughts whether it would be cheaper to hire a mover or fedex boxes over? If the movers would be best bet, does anyone have a good recommendation and how much it could cost?
Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as the shipment is concerned, she should probably find an international mover who offers free estimates (I think they all do - or used to when I lived back in the US) and see what they would charge to pack and ship what she is planning on bringing. (The estimate will include insurance - but only on what the mover packs.) That will at least give her a base estimate to compare her other options against.

If she has a "packaging store" of some kind in the area, she should also check with them. I had to ship some furniture and paintings from the US to France and the mover where I was storing the stuff suggested the package store. (This is one of those Mailboxes R Us places - they'll send, receive, etc. and seem to know of various methods of shipment from the Post to Fedex and UPS.)

I'd think long and hard before shipping over a television. If she has movies on DVD, you'd do better to get a zone-less DVD player (usually the cheapest one available). I've only ever encountered a couple of US region DVDs that won't play on our zoneless player and PAL/SECAM television here. And those rare ones that absolutely won't play on the DVD player you can always watch on your computer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## HavePassportWillTravel (Feb 27, 2009)

*Moving from Florida to the UK*

Our move will take place in September, 2010. We just got a quote of approx. $5000 to move 50 boxes, crate 3 paintings, clothes and some furniture. That includes packing, shipping and delivery into Wales. 

Forget the TV. Go online to a UK site and order a multi-regional DVD player with UK power plugs. Do the same for your computer plugs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

CULions2 said:


> My American wife is planning on moving here but she isn't bringing furniture. Basically, her personal possessions such as clothes, shoes, maybe some plates, etc. Nothing too substantial except for a TV to watch movies (I know it won't work for cable). Does anyone have any thoughts whether it would be cheaper to hire a mover or fedex boxes over? If the movers would be best bet, does anyone have a good recommendation and how much it could cost?
> Thank you for taking the time to respond.


forget the TV as it won't work
as for shipping, you can get free quotes for sharing a 20foot container which makes it less expensive for the parties sharing the container. we were quoted approx $8,000 for 20' from Ontario to UK so a shared one should be a lot less than this.


----------

